# Has anyone moved their frozen embryos from abroad to the UK?



## gravadlax (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi all

I am not happy with the clinic where I still have 8 frozen embryos in Greece and am thinking of doing a FET locally here in the UK instead. Has anyone moved their FE and what are the costs/implications?

Tks


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Are they own egg/own sperm? 

I ask as , if they are not, if either are donor, you won't be able to import them as the donors are anonymous. 

Re oe/os i don't know I'm afraid.  know there are problems with exporting frozen sperm to greece so I think it may not be plain sailing. Have you tried contacting hfea?

. I know you can move them within greece ok , so that may be another option if you find importing them difficult . You could move them to a different clinic in greece.

good luck, and I hope someone else can give you more info. 

X x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Found this

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/82.html#3

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/8824.html

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/patient-questions-importing.html

basically, if your greek clinic is sufficiently accredited you can import oe/os . You need to find a clinìc in the UK yòu wish to use and they apply for an import licence on your behalf. There will be a hefty charge for this, I imagine.

If they are ďe/ds as the donors arè non identifiable you will not be able to import as they do not meet uk regulations

hope that helps.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## gravadlax (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you all. It looks like a no go then as we used donor eggs. It was worth exploring the option but looks like it will be costly and legally an issue. Thank you all for your input x


----------

